# Layout software



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've looked at the free version of RightTrack, but either I'm brain dead or it's a pain to use!

I downloaded the trial of AnyRail, and that's much easier to do a layout in.

Does anyone have recommendations for other layout software? I'm not adverse to spending $50-60 for a really nice package, right now it's AnyRail unless something better comes along.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is "out there", perhaps, but did you know that Google offers a free 3D CAD design package:

http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/

I've never tried it, but the price is right!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Several of us on the site use the Anyrail, John; I'm big on it, myself. It's your decision, but there's a saying on this forum: "If Reckers can do that, anyone can!":thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think I want a plain CAD program, I have AutoCAD if I wanted to go that route. I'm leaning to AnyRail, I have corresponded with the authors, and they're willing to add a couple of oddball things like my transfer table, that would make it pretty useful.

The one thing that bothers me about AnyRail is you can't customize a rail section, you're stuck with what they have in the library.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't think I want a plain CAD program, I have AutoCAD if I wanted to go that route. I'm leaning to AnyRail, I have corresponded with the authors, and they're willing to add a couple of oddball things like my transfer table, that would make it pretty useful.
> 
> The one thing that bothers me about AnyRail is you can't customize a rail section, you're stuck with what they have in the library.


True. I compensated by running the regular stretches up to the point where I'd have a customized section, like a short length, and then just laid a section of track in the open alongside the gap to show where an oddball piece belonged.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess that's how I'll have to do it. While I have their ear over there, I may suggest that they at least allow customization of the length of a piece of track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gunrunner,

If you have AutoCAD and are already familiar with driving that, why wouldn't you use that for a track layout? I ask only out of self-curiosity ... I'm a longtime CAD guy, I drive AutoCAD regularly, and I opted to use it for a couple of my layout plans.

But I've never tried AnyRail.

I'd be very curious to hear some AnyRail feedback ... specifically from someone who is familiar with using AutoCAD.

It doesn't take much effort in AutoCAD to draw a quick library of track curves, switches, etc. and build a little library. Is there that much more pre-built into AnyRail to tilt one in that favor, instead of AutoCAD?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd have to create all the templates for the various track items, switches, etc., that's all done with AnyRail. I fired up the demo version of AnyRail and just slapped some track down, it works very well. While I've used AutoCAD when I had to, I'm far from proficient with it, so it would be a lot of work to do my layout with that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe some of you guys who work with AnyRail might peek at some point to see if there's an AutoCAD ".dwg" or ".dxf" file import/export for me? (No rush on this, though.)

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Maybe some of you guys who work with AnyRail might peek at some point to see if there's an AutoCAD ".dwg" or ".dxf" file import/export for me? (No rush on this, though.)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


Nope, looks like either standard graphics or their format.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## grizzlypaugh (Dec 25, 2010)

to bad anyrail is 60 bucks i liked it, do you guys know of any free ones? i just like being able to select the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

XTrackCAD is free, but I'm not sure about it's functionality.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Xtrackcad*

Being an Ironcad user - I find Xtrackcad Easy.
Here is the Virginian Railway taking Shape:-










This is my Layout Design, all 13 Layers of it.
Imagine the center of the Layout Picture is the Top of the Mountain where Deepwater is and the curved Tracks are at Incline going in and out of the Mountain Valley curves of West Virginia.
Like wise the straight Tracks represent the Flats of Virginia back to Norfolk Virginia (Lambert's Point).


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Deepwater Crossing*

Here is a Close Up of the Deepwater Crossing using the Xtrackcad Program:-


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what's the advantage / rationale to have a nested "spiral wound" main line like that?

TJ


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad You Ask TJ,
The Virginian Railway is 442 Miles Long and I wanted to Imitate it as Much as Possible.
As the Real H0scale Length would have Required 5 Miles of H0scale Flexi-track, I needed to Shorten the Distances between the 44 Towns so the Scale Length would be a Tenth of the Length to be 2700 Feet.
Now having said all this, the Xtrackcad Drawing is not finished Yet as I will have Passing Lanes at the Major Industrial Towns.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.

Just out of curiosity (again), do you know how many tracks run side-by-side on a typical section of the real-life Virginian railway? I wonder if it's as many as 5 or 6 ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey TJ,
Sorry the Late Reply, I Google Earth the Track of The VGN and Found in General is 1 to 2 Main Lines Except in Area's of other Main Lines from other Carriers Intercepting.
VGN-N&W was merged in 1959.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginian_Railway
I am Modeling the VGN from the Beginning in 1909 to 1939


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, the folks at Anyrail added a flex track section to the O-scale libraries so you can "cut" track to any length. They also added the 3010/3011 O-scale switches in addition to the standard 022 switches.


----------



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi mate... I use anyrail and found it to be good. no major dramas. The only thing that annoys me is that once you link the track, if you bumb it you move the section (easy to do on a laptop). 

Other than that I have no real issues with it think it works well. 

Cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NufCed, that's easy to fix, I had the same problem at first. 

Right click on the section you don't want to move and select Glue.  It'll keep that section from moving. This makes the program MUCH easier to use.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good tip, John!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been trying to use RightTrack and am fed up with it. I am looking for a free layout software as well... is the free AnyRail worth downloading?

By the way, I used to post here a bunch, then found myself super busy and haven't done much with the trains of late... but have recently been hooked on my little oval and building a new lay out. Any info on the free AnyRail would be great. (my wife is 9 months pregnant, so purchasing things like this are out of the question at this point)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you back, Brad!

As far as I know, the free version of AnyRail is identical to the full (for price) version, except that the free version limits you to a small, finite number of track sections.

Our resident layout guru Cabledawg posted a nice "tutorial" on AnyRail a while back:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5942

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks John... will keep that in mind!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The free version or Anyrail limits you to 50 pieces of track (or switches, etc.). I've tried three or four layout programs, so far Anyrail is the easiest to use, though I still run across mysteries at times.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks all... I am still in the process of building my table, but I do know what the dimensions of it. but I do have a portion of the table completed, so I have some space to play as of right now... thankfully. I will try anyrail as it has to be better.


----------

